# Where to put ν after the artcle or not



## Englishisgreat

Dear all,

I have sometimes problems to use the letter ν after an article.

I know that you say:

Βλέπω τον άνθρωπο, τον καναπέ, τον Παναγιώτη, τον νοικοκύρη that means after vowels and words which begin with π, ντ, τσ, τζ, ψ and so on... 

But what about 

Βλέπω το /ένα θλιμμένο άνθρωπο or Βλέπω τον / έναν θλιμμένο άνθρωπο ;

Παρατηρώ το / ένα χαζό ταχυδρόμο or Παρατηρώ τον / έναν χαζό ταχυδρόμο ;

Δε θέλω λεφτά or Δεν θέλω λεφτά ;

Θέλω να πάω στη Γερμανία or Θέλω να πάω στην Γερμανία ;

Please help me to understand the distinction.


----------



## jcot05

Englishisgreat said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have sometimes problems to use the letter ν after an article.
> 
> I know that you say:
> 
> Βλέπω τον άνθρωπο, τον καναπέ, τον Παναγιώτη, τον νοικοκύρη that means after vowels and words which begin with π, ντ, τσ, τζ, ψ and so on...



το*ν *νοικοκύρη



Englishisgreat said:


> But what about
> 
> Βλέπω το /ένα *θ*λιμμένο άνθρωπο or Βλέπω τον / έναν θλιμμένο άνθρωπο ;
> 
> Παρατηρώ το / ένα *χ*αζό ταχυδρόμο or Παρατηρώ τον / έναν χαζό ταχυδρόμο ;
> 
> Δε *θ*έλω λεφτά or Δεν θέλω λεφτά ;
> 
> Θέλω να πάω στη *Γ*ερμανία or Θέλω να πάω στην Γερμανία ;



In your last examples, θ, χ, θ and γ simply don't need to be preceeded by -v.

Here's a simple phrase to remember which consonant need the final -v before them : *ψ*ά*ξ*ε *κ*ά*π*ου *τ*ο *μπ*ι*γκ*ου*ντ*ί


----------



## Englishisgreat

Χίλια ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθειά σου.


----------



## Perseas

Αν μιλάμε για τον *γραπτό λόγο* (στον προφορικό λόγο υπάρχει περισσότερη χαλαρότητα), ισχύουν τα εξής σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο σχολικό βιβλίο γραμματικής:

Βλέπω το /ένα θλιμμένο άνθρωπο or Βλέπω τον / έναν θλιμμένο άνθρωπο ;
Παρατηρώ το / ένα χαζό ταχυδρόμο or Παρατηρώ τον / έναν χαζό ταχυδρόμο ;
Δε θέλω λεφτά or Δεν θέλω λεφτά ;
Θέλω να πάω στη Γερμανία or Θέλω να πάω στην Γερμανία ;
*
Ο κανόνας από το σχολικό βιβλίο:
*


> Το τελικό _ν_
> 
> Το τελικό _ν_ της αιτιατικής ενικού του θηλυκού γένους του οριστικού άρθρου _(τη[ν] / στη[ν])_ και της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας _(αυτή[ν], τη[ν])_, καθώς και το τελικό _ν_ των αρνητικών επιρρημάτων _δε(ν)_ και _μη(ν)_ διατηρείται στον γραπτό λόγο, μόνο όταν η επόμενη λέξη αρχίζει από φωνήεν ή από ένα από τα παρακάτω: _κ, π, τ, γκ, μπ, ντ, τσ, τζ, ξ, ψ_, π.χ. _Μίλησε με την κόρη του_, αλλά _Παρακολουθούσε με προσοχή τη ροή του νερού. Αν και ήρθε αργά, τη δέχτηκαν με χαρά_, αλλά _Όταν μιλούσε η Θάλεια δεν την άκουγε κανένας_.
> 
> Το τελικό _ν_ της αιτιατικής ενικού του αρσενικού γένους του οριστικού και του αόριστου άρθρου (_τον/στον, έναν_), καθώς και της προσωπικής αντωνυμίας (_αυτόν, τον_) διατηρείται στον γραπτό λόγο πάντοτε, στον προφορικό όμως λόγο προφέρεται συνήθως μόνο στις περιπτώσεις που ακολουθούν φωνήεντα ή τα: _κ, π, τ, γκ, μπ, ντ, τσ, τζ, ξ, ψ_, π.χ. _O Σωτήρης χθες πήγε βόλτα με έναν συμμαθητή του στον ζωολογικό κήπο. Αυτόν τον άνθρωπο δεν τον συνάντησε ποτέ._


----------



## Englishisgreat

Thank you very much.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Perseas said:


> Αν μιλάμε για τον *γραπτό λόγο* (στον προφορικό λόγο υπάρχει περισσότερη χαλαρότητα), ισχύουν τα εξής σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο σχολικό βιβλίο γραμματικής:
> 
> Βλέπω το /ένα θλιμμένο άνθρωπο or Βλέπω τον / έναν θλιμμένο άνθρωπο ;
> Παρατηρώ το / ένα χαζό ταχυδρόμο or Παρατηρώ τον / έναν χαζό ταχυδρόμο ;
> Δε θέλω λεφτά or Δεν θέλω λεφτά ;
> Θέλω να πάω στη Γερμανία or Θέλω να πάω στην Γερμανία ;
> *
> Ο κανόνας από το σχολικό βιβλίο:*


Γεια σε όλους, τι κάνετε; 
Τώρα διαβάζω τον (!) κανόνα και μου φαίνεται λάθος. Στην φράση 'παρατηρώ τον χαζό' πρέπει να β ααάλουμε το ν;
Το Χ δεν είναι plosive στην φωνητική σειρά. Δεν ξέρω τη μετάφραση. 
Εγώ έχω καταλάβει ότι πάει μόνο με πλουσιβ! Τι λέτε;


----------



## Perseas

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Γεια σε όλους, τι κάνετε;
> Τώρα διαβάζω τον (!) κανόνα και μου φαίνεται λάθος. Στην φράση 'παρατηρώ τον χαζό' πρέπει να *βά*λουμε το ν;


Ναι,  σύμφωνα με την τελευταία σχολική γραμματική.
Σύμφωνα με την προηγούμενη του Τριανταφυλλίδη είναι «παρατηρώ το χαζό ταχυδρόμο», όπως το λες εσύ δηλαδή.


----------



## Tr05

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα!


Nahuel O Tavros said:


> Τώρα διαβάζω τον (!) κανόνα και μου φαίνεται λάθος. Στην φράση 'παρατηρώ τον χαζό' πρέπει να β ααάλουμε το ν;



Nahuel, ο νέος κανόνας της γραμματικής για τον οποίον έγραψε ο Perseas -που βέβαια εξακολουθεί να μην ακολουθείται από πάρα πολλούς- συμβάλλει στον διαχωρισμό των αρσενικών και ουδέτερων ουσιαστικών, ειδικά σε μερικές περιπτώσεις όπου θα μπορούσε να δημιουργηθεί σύγχυση, στιγμιαία. Αυτός ο κανόνας είναι ιδιαίτερα βοηθητικός για τους ξένους μαθητές των Ελληνικών 

Παράδειγμα:

"Φέρνω το δίσκο με τα φρούτα" (_Ο δίσκος_ ή _το δίσκο; )_
"Φέρνω τον δίσκο με τα φρούτα" (Ξεκάθαρα, _ ο δίσκος_")


----------



## georgesdiakidis

jcot05 said:


> το*ν *νοικοκύρη
> 
> 
> 
> In your last examples, θ, χ, θ and γ simply don't need to be preceeded by -v.
> 
> Here's a simple phrase to remember which consonant need the final -v before them : *ψ*ά*ξ*ε *κ*ά*π*ου *τ*ο *μπ*ι*γκ*ου*ντ*ί


Ο κανόνας αυτός είναι λάθος. Οταν πρόκειται για αρσενικό γένος, για να ξεχωρίσουμε τη διαφορά από το ουδέτερο γένος βάζουμε ν, ακόμη και πριν από όλα αυτά που υπογραμμίζεις. "Το*ν* ψέγω για τα λάθη του" "Το*ν* ξέρω καλά αυτόν τον άνθρωπο"  "Το*ν* κοιτούσα προσεκτικά" "Το*ν* πήγα με το αυτοκίνητο στην δουλειά του" "Το Γιώργο το*ν* ταυτίζω με τα παιδικά μου χρόνια" (προσοχή, το πρώτο άρθρο στη λέξη "Γιώργο" δεν θα πάρει ν γιατί ο Γιώργος είναι αρσενικό και δεν υπάρχει σύγχιση.


----------



## Konstantinos

Είσαι σίγουρος "Το Γιώργο", και όχι "Τον Γιώργο"; Πάντως και το δεύτερο το στην πρόταση σου στον Γιώργο απευθύνεται, οπότε πάλι δεν υπάρχει σύγχυση. Δηλαδή θα είναι: "Το Γιώργο το ταυτίζω με τα παιδικά μου χρόνια" ή "Τον Γιώργο τον ταυτίζω με τα παιδικά μου χρόνια". Εγώ πιστεύω το δεύτερο. Γενικά όταν μιλάμε για αρσενικά, εγώ βάζω όσο πιο πολλά ν μπορώ.


----------



## Andrious

Παλαιότερα θα λέγαμε "Το Γιώργο τον ταυτίζω με τα παιδικά μου χρόνια". Τώρα λέμε "Τον Γιώργο τον ταυτίζω με τα παιδικά μου χρόνια".


----------



## Αγγελος

georgesdiakidis said:


> Ο κανόνας αυτός είναι λάθος. Οταν πρόκειται για αρσενικό γένος, για να ξεχωρίσουμε τη διαφορά από το ουδέτερο γένος βάζουμε ν, ακόμη και πριν από όλα αυτά που υπογραμμίζεις. "Το*ν* ψέγω για τα λάθη του" "Το*ν* ξέρω καλά αυτόν τον άνθρωπο"  "Το*ν* κοιτούσα προσεκτικά" "Το*ν* πήγα με το αυτοκίνητο στην δουλειά του" "Το Γιώργο το*ν* ταυτίζω με τα παιδικά μου χρόνια" (προσοχή, το πρώτο άρθρο στη λέξη "Γιώργο" δεν θα πάρει ν γιατί ο Γιώργος είναι αρσενικό και δεν υπάρχει σύγχιση.



Αυτό που λες είναι σωστό, αλλά είναι άσχετο. Η *αντωνυμία* 'τον' πάντα διατηρεί το τελικό της ν: τον βλέπω, τον φώναξα... (Ενώ η αντωνυμία 'την' το χάνει πριν από εξακολυθητικά σύμφωνα: τη βλέπω, τη φώναξα...) Συχνά μάλιστα ο λαός προσθέτει ένα ε, και λέει 'τονε βλέπω', 'τονε φώναξα'... Το *άρθρο,* αντίθετα, χάνει στην προφορά το τελικό του ν πριν από εξακολουθητικά σύμφωνα: προφέρουμε 'το βλάκα', 'το φίλο μου', χωρίς ν, και έτσι το γράφαμε σύμφωνα με την Κρατική Γραμματική του 1940. Η νέα όμως σχολική γραμματική συνιστά να γράφουμε το ν στο 'τον', ακόμα κι όταν δεν προφέρεται, για να ξεχωρίζει από το ουδέτερο 'το'. (Αντίθετα, στο θηλυκό 'τη(ν)', όπου δεν μπορεί να υπάρξει μπέρδεμα, και η νέα γραμματική συνιστά να παραλείπεται όταν δεν προφέρεται, να γράφουμε δηλαδή 'τον φίλο μου' αλλά 'τη φίλη μου'. Κατά πόσον αυτό είναι απλοποίηση...) Αυτός ο κανόνας δεν τηρείται πάντοτε. Πολλοί ακολουθούν την παλιά γραμματική (που ταιριάζει και με την προφορά) και πολλοί απλώς μπερδεύονται  
Ειδικά για το 'δεν' υπάρχει κι ένα άλλο πρόβλημα -- ότι μπορεί να μπερδευτεί με το αρχαίο 'δε', που ακόμα χρησιμοποιείται. "Εγώ δε συμφωνώ" μπορεί να σημαίνει Όχι, εγώ δεν συμφωνώ", μπορεί όμως, ανάλογα πώς θα τονιστεί, να σημαίνει και "όσον αφορά εμένα, συμφωνώ". Γι' αυτό είναι καλύτερο να γράφουμε το ν στο αρνητικό 'δεν', ακόμα κι όταν δεν πολυπροφέρεται.


----------



## Αγγελος

plosive = στιγμιαίο σύμφωνο (κ π τ τσ γκ μπ ντ τζ)
spirant= εξακολουθητικό σύμφωνο (χ φ θ σ γ β δ ζ λ μ ν ρ)


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Εντάξει, καλό είναι έτσι. Δεν ήξερα τα ονόματα των συμφώνων! Έχουν λογική έτσι!


----------

